# New here: FTA Setup



## infyx (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I am new to the whole FTA thing and even satellite. Though i am doing alot of research here and other sites and am certainly learning alot.

I was hoping to get some advice on a kit i found online.
Could you guys take a look and let me know if it has all the features i am looking for?

Those are:

Blind Search
DVR (PVR)
HDTV
Motorized to utilize all satellites visible

And there is probably some other stuff in there too.
Here is the link:

http://www.gosatellite.com/sonicvie...system-1-p/sonicview-8000-hd-fta-system-2.htm

I also plan on mounting the Winegard Squareshooter to that dish to get my local OTA channels.

Thanks!
Matt


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I don't see anything there about search, blind or otherwise. When I looked around for a HD receiver a couple of months ago, I settled on the Pansat as having the best blind search. Other HD receivers have their good points, but they're not the best at searching. Unless someone else here has some experience with another HD receiver with blind search.


----------



## stogie5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

I don't use the Pansat, but I agree with Mike. if you want a one box solution, the 9200 is the way to go.

I use a Coolsat 5000 to blind scan, and a Diamond HD to display the HD. 

Plus the Diamond will do DVB-S2 right out of the box, providing you have the TP info. No currently available receiver will blind scan DVB-S2, BTW.


----------



## PTown (Aug 18, 2007)

Sonicview 8000hd lists blind scan in its menu but essentially it is useless.
It will however sat scan if you load an existing SAT+TP file.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

If Gosatellite is the one in seattle/vancouver, I bought my Pansat 9200 from them and it wouldn't work. I tried to exchange it,and they accused me of trying to load illegal software on it, and made me send it to Pansat to get it fixed. It was new in the box (?). it was a big hassle. Pansat fixed it straight up, but I will never deal with that dealership again. Ricks satellite in Kansas City sells the same thing, and backs up his sales..Shop carefully. The Pansat 9200 is a great receiver tho. Nice FtA/ATSC in one box. Good support.


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

Calling all FTA experts. I would like to get Galaxy 18 (because RTN is on it) from Central NY, 13502 specifically. However dishpointer.com recommends a 10ft. dish to get it. I was really hoping to do it with something a bit smaller as a 10ft. dish would be too expensive. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Ill bet dishpointer thought you were trying to get the C band side.


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm sorry that would be Ku. Being a noob I over looked that. Does that make a difference?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Yup. Ku-band requires a 30-inch dish, although larger dishes will help prevent rain fade. C-band is what requires a 6-foot or larger dish.


----------



## FTAluvr (Oct 27, 2008)

EXTACAMO said:


> Calling all FTA experts. I would like to get Galaxy 18 (because RTN is on it) from Central NY, 13502 specifically. However dishpointer.com recommends a 10ft. dish to get it. I was really hoping to do it with something a bit smaller as a 10ft. dish would be too expensive. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


I'm 2 hours north of you and get G18 good with a 90cm (3 foot) dish.


----------



## EXTACAMO (Apr 7, 2007)

FTAluvr said:


> I'm 2 hours north of you and get G18 good with a 90cm (3 foot) dish.


Thanks for the info. Still in the comparison shopping mode. Probably gonna go with the Pansat 2800A package.


----------

